# LOTWs 2011



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Another great but short summer on the Woods.Exactly 12 over 50 in my boat including one three 50 day like last year.Last year I caught all 3  -unfortunately my illinois bow hunting buddy got 2 of them this year.Lots of topwater action and IMO it doesn't get better than that.Strange weather so the water has remained very clear and the fishing still is great but time for early 'goosing' so had to wrap it up.Hoping everyone had good fishing.
In a couple weeks I'll head back,hopefully catch a few more while closing up the cabin and storing the boat.Wishing everyone a great Fall!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Went back saturday,returned last nite.(thursday)Got the cabin closed and the boat put away.Water clarity still great-actually amazing!Fishing very good.A few small ones but also a 47,48,49 and 51.  
Saw 2-3 musky boats the whole time.If you've got the time and aren't swinging over completely to hunting like me,I'd head for the Woods.
Good fishing.


----------

